# **Looking for Buisness Partner/ Investor**



## Stephanie (Mar 7, 2008)

<TABLE class="border0_bottom wbgContent" style="BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 10px; PADDING-TOP: 10px; TEXT-ALIGN: left" align=left><DIV id=wmMessage>Desperately seeking partners to help fellow investors in need! Know anyone?
Share ownership and equity in luxuriously-furnished condos! Choose from
Gulf-front penthouses, Intercoastal waterway villa, or golf resort community
in beautiful, laid-back FL beach town. 
Pm me if interested. Thanks!</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------

